# APR Motorsport Grand-Am 200 Update



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Ryan Ellis of VW TDI Cup Fame Puts APR Motorsport and VW's GTI MK6 On Pole at the GRAND-AM 200 and Sets New ST Class Track Record at Daytona Speedway* 

APR Motorsport is pleased to present Ryan Ellis as our newest record setting driver in the ST class of the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. Ryan hails from VW's TDI Cup driver development program where he accomplished 2 wins, 2 poles and was a leader in 4 other races. The GRAND-AM 200 is only Ryan's second professional race and his first since completing the 2010 season in VW's TDI Cup. 

Ryan was able to progressively improve his lap times during Thursday's practice session as he became acclimated to 2.0 TSI power plant in the GTI's. "Stepping into APR Motorsport's #171 GTI and getting up to speed was not as difficult as I feared it would be. The transition from the TDI Cup Jetta's was very smooth and I am very excited about tomorrow's race, Go APR!", Ellis commented. 

APR Motorsport was also able to achieve a good first outing for the 2011 season in their GS class Audi S4. APR driver Gary Gibson was able to position the #91 Audi in the middle of the pack despite a minor suspension parts failure that kept him from achieving his best times during qualifying. "Making the move from prototypes to production based cars was initially a point of concern for me. However, fantastic sponsors like perfectpedal.com and the maturity of the APR team has made me feel part of the family already and I feel really good about tomorrow's race.", Gary relayed in the paddock after qualifying. 

Be sure to check back often at goapr.com and facebook for updates during tomorrow's race at Daytona International Speedway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR takes home the victory!


----------

